# Funny video about boarding horses.



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

Saw this video on facebook and had to share.... its about what its like to be the owner of a boarding facility. Enjoy! :lol:


----------



## horselvr (Apr 5, 2011)

ROFLMAO.... Priceless... Thats absolutely hilarious


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

It's not so much about boarding, as every little stupid thing non horse people think about how easy it is to train and keep horses.

It's brilliantly sarcastic, and those at whom it's aimed won't get it at all. 

I found it to be hilarious, even though the delivery could have been better.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

brilliant!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

"I hope your horse commits suicide by jumping off a cliff with you on it..." Priceless!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness! robotone! haha. 

But yes...accurate and sad. silly!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sad but true! I like these vids, love the ones about breeding too!


----------



## appylover2408 (Mar 17, 2011)

whats funny is i actually posted this on my face book today from some one els i swear some people are such idiots


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Love it! ..yeah I love there videos..I saw the breeding one and died..


----------



## iambatmanxx (Mar 13, 2011)

Hahaha. That is great. I have run into so many of these people... it's kind of sad, really.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Sad but true! I like these vids, love the ones about breeding too!


Could you please post a link to the breeding video, please?


----------



## sullylvr (Aug 13, 2009)

HAHAHAHAHA i laughed out loud at this! but part of me was like "ohhhh mannn this is true though"


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

AHAHAHA! That brightened my day.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's the other vid. It was created by a hf member...pretty good stuff  

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/awesome-insight-selective-breeding-82568/


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

hahahahahhaha "Once I get a rope to put on the halter I will have everything I need." I actually met some one who thought that was true...


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

This is totally amazing.... LOL!


----------



## KnB (Apr 21, 2011)

This is sooooo true! yep im showing this to my neighbours . They get EVERY animal we do. I got a goat they got a goat. I got a bird they got a bird. I got a horse ( and I was like Pshhh.. they wont get one its too expensive) Now the girl is taking lessons and getting a horse for her birthday. However her mum had bought her $200 worth of riding gear (apparently they didnt hear about the sale :3) and now i dont think shes interested in riding anymore.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

omfg you guys need to see the other 2 vids,they are soooooooooooooooo on the nose ****!!


----------

